

Ask HN: A/B Testing JavaScript framework with scalable server component - themonk

I am looking for javascript based a&#x2F;b testing framework, that should have a scalable server side component to record events and generate reports.<p>Most options I found are single mysql server based solutions.
======
jrpt
I'd go with Optimizely. If you want to also send the data to a server for
analytics external to Optimizely, you can use their API.

~~~
themonk
Optimizely is good service, but I am looking for something cheap that I can
install on my server(s) or that can work with Google Analytics. I am looking
for feasible solution that can work for millions of user.

Million users are not even part of Optimizely's standard package (I assumed it
is going to be expensive).

I wish I can use Optimizely client side APIs with free Google Analytics :)

